# 32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV



## nonameprodukt (5. Juli 2009)

*32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV*

Moin, wie die Überschrift schon sagt ich suche einenn 32 zoll LCD zum fernsehen, filme kucken und um ne ps3 anzuschließen. Also sollte er schon Full HD (is glaub ich 1920*1080?) können. 

Außerdem noch wichtig: so billig wie möglich.... Halt gute Qualität zum kleinen Preis.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: 32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV*

full HD bei 32'' ist grenzwertig, kann sein, dass du gar keinen unterschiede zu nicht-fullHD siehst.

fernsehen nehm ich mal an, dass du normales kabelTV oder so hast. grad das is ne schwäche bei LCDs, da sieht "hochauflösendes" sehr gut aus, aber normales TV, was ja "umgerechnet" nur was um die 750x570 hat, kann sehr mies aussehen. daher unbedingt bei den meinungen und erfahrungen in shops lesen, was die leute zu dem thema sagen.

zB

LG Electronics 32LG7000 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
LG 32 LH 4000 32 Zoll / 81 cm 16:9 "Full-HD": Amazon.de: Elektronik

hier haste 32 zöller mit fullHD nach preis geordnet: LCD Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Atel79 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: 32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV*

was auch wichtig ist wie weit du weg vom Fernseher sitzt wenn du zu weit weg sitzt bringt full hd eh nichts


----------



## nonameprodukt (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: 32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV*

Nee, also wirklich weit weg sitz ich jetzt nicht... ca. 2 Meter.

Und wie ist das jetzt mit dem TV Bild? Ist es nicht immer so, dass das TV Bild aufgrund der geringen Auflösung auf großen LCD Fernsehern "verpixelt" aussieht? Selbst wenn ein 32" eine auflösung von 750*570 hätte würden die Pixel ja soweit auseinander sein das kein scharfes Bild entstehen würde..., oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: 32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV*



nonameprodukt schrieb:


> Nee, also wirklich weit weg sitz ich jetzt nicht... ca. 2 Meter.
> 
> Und wie ist das jetzt mit dem TV Bild? Ist es nicht immer so, dass das TV Bild aufgrund der geringen Auflösung auf großen LCD Fernsehern "verpixelt" aussieht? Selbst wenn ein 32" eine auflösung von 750*570 hätte würden die Pixel ja soweit auseinander sein das kein scharfes Bild entstehen würde..., oder seh ich das falsch?


 genau das hab ich doch geschrieben... ^^

es is aber nicht so, dass es "große pixel" gibt, weil das normale TVbild gar keine pixel hat. das is ja analog und nicht digital. auch wenn du digitalTV hast, es aber per scart überträgst, ist das bild analog.

die geräte versuchen das bild dann halt "weicher" zu machen, und manche - *wie schon gesagt* - machen das nicht so dolle, dann sieht das bild "matschig" aus. aber nicht "pixelig".


----------



## nonameprodukt (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: 32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV*

OK, wieder was dazu gelernt^^

Nur mal sonne Frage am Rande wann wollen die Sender eigentlich mit Hochauflösendenm TV anfangen? War da niocht mal die Rede von?


----------



## Atel79 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: 32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV*

Sky bietet einige sender an hd an und dann gibt es noch ein paar über sat bei kabel wenig bis gar nicht


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: 32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV*

wird noch ne weile dauern, und wenn, dann musst du dafür digitales TV haben und der receiver muss HD-fähig sein. ARD/ZDF wollen die nächsten olymp.spiele wohl schon in HD austrahlen, aber das wäre dann halt mal EIN event, was noch lange nicht heißt, dass ab dann das meiste in fullHD kommt.


----------



## Naumo (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: 32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV*

also nen 32" muss nicht zwingend FullHD haben! aber 37" wirds dann schon wichtig und 40/42" ist es sehr empfehlenswert!! 
das mit dem TV Bild: die heuten LCDs (MarkenTV wie Toshiba, Philips, Sony etc) haben schon sehr gute Prozessoren/software die das Bild sehr gut aussehen lassen, da sollte man sich im einzelnen auf Tests wie zB auf chip.de zurückberufen für genaueres
ich geb dir mal ein paar fernseher in 3 preisklassen die auf jeden fall was taugen (und alle FullHD):

400-550€ SAMSUNG LE-32B530, PHILIPS 32PFL5604H 
550-650€ Toshiba 32XV556D,  SONY KDL-32W4000 
650-800€ SONY KDL-32W5500, Philips 32PFL8404H (beide mit 100Hz)

Preistipp: LG 32LH7000 mit FullHD und 100Hz für knapp 600€


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: 32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV*

BTW: Ein normales SD-Bild (PAL) arbeitet mit einer Auflösung von 720 × 576. In der Regel kann ein GD-fähiges TV-Garät das aber mittlerweile hochskalieren.


----------



## nonameprodukt (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: 32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV*

Jetzt muss ich das ganze nochmal überdenken... xD

Bei 2 Meter Entfernung und aufgrund der Wandgröße kommt eigentlich nichts anderes als ein 32" in Frage. 

Lohnt es sich den überhaupt wegen der PS3 einen mit FullHD zu kaufen oder wäre eine geringere Auflösung sinnvoller? 

Wenn ich Blu-ray Filme kucke wäre es mit FullHD ja eeigentlich sinnvoller.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: 32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV*

full HD schadet zumindest nicht. aber es kann sein, dass du auch mit nur HDready ein gleichgutes bild hast.

würdest halt ca. 50€ sparen können


----------



## nonameprodukt (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: 32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV*

Ich schwanke immoment zwischen 2 Modellen:

Toshiba 32XV556D (490€) und Samsung LE32B530 (450€), die Preise sind von den günstigsten Händlern bei denen ich bestellen würde. 

Ich würde schon gerne die 40€ sparen und den Samsung nehmen.
Hätte der Toshiba irgendwelche großen Vorteile, für die sich der Aufpreis lohnt?

Was mir noch eingefallen ist: Der Fernseher sollte sich an der Wand aufhängen lassen 
Gibt es vllt. noch preiswertere Geräte (Obwohl wenn es noch billiger wird gehts wahrscheinlich langsam auf Kosten der Qualität)?


----------



## sadida (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: 32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV*

Bei conrad.de gibt es den Samsung LE32B530 gerade im Angebot mit Gutschein für ~400€.

32″ LCD-TV: Samsung LE-32B530 für 397? auf Schnäppchenfuchs.com


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: 32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV*

wenn es dir wirklich ums geld sparen geht, dann nimm ruhig den "nur" HD ready. wenn du mal mehr geld verdienst, kannst du ja dann immer noch nen neuen holen (dann wäre ein 32er in fullHD vermutlich auch schon viel viel billiger  )


----------



## nonameprodukt (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: 32 zoll LCD für PS3 und TV*

Ich glaub ich wart tatsächlich noch ein bisschen mit dem Kauf - 

Danke an alle für die tolle Hilfe!!


----------

